
Why are visual basic and,net programs so bad? - paulpauper
Any program designed with a WYSIWYG interface produces bloated, unreliable code, i suspect. The best programs are done in raw c  or c++ without  such tools.although this requires much more skilled programmers.
======
gregjor
Depends on what you mean by “bad.” Fails to meet requirements and add business
value? Or fails to meet up to some standard of code quality?

Well-crafted code from skilled programmers can fail to add value, or even
increase costs. Amateurs can cobble together a VB app or spreadsheet macro
that saves thousands or increases sales.

I’ll assume you mean to refer to code quality since you mentioned “bloated”
and “unreliable.” Language and tools have very little to do with code quality.
Other factors, like team cohesion and conceptual integrity, usually prove more
important on non-trivial development projects.

------
runjake
A lot of us disagree with your statement.

------
CameraSupra
You suspect?

